# Linksys WPC11 v3 + HP Pavilion ze4145 + genkernel

## mizery de aria

I'm having issues configuring my laptop to access a wireless network.  Keep in mind I'm a complete and utter newbie.

I have no clue the order to undergo to configure my computer to access the network, but here's several steps I've taken:

I'm using genkernel and have pcmcia-cs installed.

I'm using grub as the boot loader.  For the kernel I have "pci=biosirq,noacpi".

I'm using a linksys WPC11 v3 802.11b network card.

I have installed linux-wlan-ng 0.2.0-r2

I have a few other tools installed also, but don't recall the package names.

What steps do I take from here?Last edited by mizery de aria on Mon Mar 08, 2004 6:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tehjap

how far have you gotten?  when you boot up do pcmcia services startup, ie do you hear the "beep beep?"  if so, try "ifconfig -a"  and it should return more than just lo.  if you have a builtin ethernet adapter (not wireless) then that's probably eth0.  if you see eth1, more than likely that's your wireless card so do "dhcpcd eth1" and that should be that.   that's all i had to do after emerging pcmcia-cs and getting the modules.autoload etc going.  cheers

----------

## mizery de aria

I have problems when I boot up with the card in the pcmcia slot, so I typically leave it out until I'm logged in.  I have gnome installed and configured to load upon boot.  When I have card inserted into the pcmcia slot loading brings the computer to a blue background with a dialog box:

I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?

Choosing yes displays:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-gss i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 07 December 2003

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, (++) from command line, (!!) notice (II) informational, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 12 19:02:55 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(EE) xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

	Device or resource busy.

(EE) xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

	Device or resource busy.

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

--

Now I believe that is due to there being a conflict with the embedded touchpad and the wireless network card.  I am not sure how to resolve such an issue though.  Removing the card and rebooting X server (ctrl+alt+backspace) brings me to the proper GNOME login screen and everything works from there, except the wireless network card which is still not inserted.  After logging in, inserting the card causes 2 different toned beeps and the lights on the network card light up.  Both the power and the link (keep in mind at the moment I am not within range of any wireless networks to have an active link at the moment).

ifconfig -a shows eq1, eth0, lo, and tap0.

iwconfig shows no extensions for lo, tap0, eth0, and eq1.

----------

## mizery de aria

jsub12 of #gentoo-laptop suggest I create /etc/pcmcia/hermes.conf:

```
device "orinoco_cs"

class "network"

module "hermes", "orinoco", "orinoco_cs"

# LinkSys WPC11

card "Instant Wireless Network PC Card"

manfid 0x0274, 0x1613

bind "orinoco_cs"
```

since I had the same card as him:

cardctl info:

```
PRODID_1="The Linksys Group, Inc."

PRODID_2="Instant Wireless Network PC Card"

PRODID_3="ISL37300P"

PRODID_4="RevA"

MANFID=0274,1613

FUNCID=6

```

He also suggested that he "put i82365 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4" and "then when /etc/init.d/pcmcia runs later in the boot process it brings it right up. you have to edit /etc/conf.d/net also"

Also suggested "if you are having trouble booting. I would get it to boot first. then modprobe i82365. then /etc/init.d/pcmcia start"

----------

## ffderrickg

In case you haven't fixed your problem, you might try to compile your kernel with;

```
make menuconfig
```

Go through menuconfig line by line and read the help files. You may get a better outcome. After you feel comfortable with your selections, do;

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

make sure that /boot is mounted.

```
cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig
```

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

You won't break anything by recompiling your kernel.

If your system won't boot and you have an error, simply use your install cd to boot the system and compile the kernel again. Eventually you will get it right and learn a great deal about the linux kernel in the process.

Also, the live cd can be used to boot your system.

----------

## mizery de aria

```
root@laptop mizery # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop.
```

----------

## mizery de aria

Last edited by mizery de aria on Wed Dec 17, 2003 11:48 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## AthlonRob

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@laptop mizery # make menuconfig
> 
> ...

 

Your PS1 up there makes it look like you're in a directory named mizery.  To make menuconfig, you must be in the kernel source directory.

```
rob@dell rob $ cd /usr/src/linux

rob@dell linux $ make menuconfig
```

----------

## mizery de aria

I recompiled the kernel with:

Network device support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio):

<*> Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

I just noticed in the kernel config something that may be key to getting this to work that I missed.

General setup -> PCMCIA/CardBus support:

< > PCMCIA/CardBus support

I just included it:

<*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

I was also advised to disable the following:

Network Device Support / Ethernet (10 or 100mbit)

[*] Pocket and portable adapters

which I did

[ ] Pocket and portable adapters

and then it expanded and I selected:

[*] CardBus support

I recompiled and this seems like an error:

```
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/pcmcia/i82365.o

depmod:               pci_irq_mask

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/pcmcia/tcic.o

depmod:               pci_irq_mask
```

How can I determine if my wireless network card is functioning properly and ready to access a wireless network without having access to a wireless network?

----------

## electro93

I had wireless working in 2.4 without any problems.  I am aware that PCMCIA has totally changed in the new 2.6 kernel.  Installing PCMCIA-CS only installs drivers because the module needs to be compiled into the kernel.  I was able to get PCMCIA to run, but I have been having a hell of a time getting the Orinoco drivers to work.  I downloaded the drivers and tried compiling them into the kernel with no luck.  Once I plugged into my PCMCIA card, the whole OS just FROZE.  Installing the Hermes chipset as a module in the kernel produces the same results.  This laptop is a major pain to get working  :Wink: 

Anyone have better luck?

----------

## mizery de aria

At this moment disregard my current status/issues as disgussed above.  I still haven't properly configured my wireless network card, so I'm still in need of assistance, but, my current status is that nothing happens when I insert my Linksys WPC11 v3 PCMCIA wireless network card.

I'm using the 2.6.0 kernel and have included nearly every option I think necessary for PCMCIA/network card.  The power light doesn't even turn on on the card when inserted.  Any ideas?

----------

## mizery de aria

Booting with the Gentoo LiveCD using "gentoo dopcmcia"

```
 *  PCMCIA enabled via cmdline...

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[781]: watching 1 sockets
```

```
 * Network device  eth0 detected, DHCP broadcasting for IP....
```

Now keep in mind I am trying to configure my card without having access to a wireless network to connect to.  I can try configuring it with one to connect to, but then I won't have an active Internet connection to install anything if needed in the process of configuring the wireless network card.

Also note that eth0 is my wired connection, not a wireless connection.

cardctl ident

```
Socket 0:

  product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300P", "RevA"

  manfid 0x0274, 0x1613

  function: 6 (network)
```

iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11-b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Auto  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power: 2346 dBm

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Okay, so I guess without a wireless network to connect to, "iwconfig" should display wlan0, which when booting from my system, it doesn't because it's not configured properly.

lsmod

```
Module        Size  Used by    Tainted: GF

natsemi      15168   1

prism2_cs    61536   0  (unused)

p80211       16332   1  [prism2_cs]

floppy       47004   0  (autoclean)

serial       48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp      28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

cloop         5520

usb-storage  59372

hid          12564   0  (unused)

usb-ohci     17248   0  (unused)

usbcore      55712   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci]

ide-cs        4184   0  (unused)

ds            7188   1  [prism2_cs ide-cs]

i82365       41108   1

pcmcia_core  44032   0  [prism2_cs ide-cs ds i82365]
```

I modifed the 2.6.0 kernel config to include as a module

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

  Support for hot-pluggable devices

    PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

      i82365 compatible bridge support
```

CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support is also selected as a module.  Should I remove that?

```
root@laptop mizery # modprobe i82365

FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device
```

Also, where can I find the p80211 module?  Where in the kernel config is it?

----------

## electro93

I have the same laptop and you seem to be able to get PCMCIA up without it locking the entire machine.  Can you send me a copy of your .config for kernel 2.6.0?  I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks!

electro@bildz.dyndns.org

----------

## mizery de aria

I believe the following portions of the 2.6.0 kernel config ( /usr/src/linux/make menuconfig ) all pertain to my configuration of my Linksys WPC11 v3.0 802.11b wireless network card.  Do they seem like they're configured correctly?  Because with this configuration, my system doesn't detect the network card.  What else do I need to do or what do I need to change?  Also, if I missed any portions of the config that may relate to my PCMCIA card, please notify me and I'll update this post with my config options.

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

  [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

    <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

      <M>  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

      < > i82092 compatible bridge support

      <M> i82365 compatible bridge support

      < > Databook TCIC host bridge support

Device Drivers --->

  [*] Networking support --->

    [*] Network device support

      [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        --- Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

        < > Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        --- Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        <M> Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

          < > Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

          < > Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

          < > Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        --- Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

        <M> Hermes PCMCIA card support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < > Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards

        < > Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

      [*] PCMCIA network device support --->

        < > 3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support

        < > 3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support

        < > Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support

        < > NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support

        < > New Media PCMCIA support

        < > SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support

        < > Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support

        < > Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support
```

Keep in mind, I needed this configured as of 24 hours ago.  I am urgently in need of configuring this properly ASAP.  Any help is greatly appreciated...no, really...it is...

Also...

"modprobe i82365" results in "FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device"  Any ideas why?

Is there a way I can boot from the livecd (which allows me to get my wireless network card to function properly booting with "gentoo dopcmcia") and then somehow configure into my laptop the setting needs to be able to detect the network card when I boot without the livecd?

----------

## mizery de aria

Asking for assistance yet again on IRC I was directed to http://members.iinet.net.au/~mtriggs/wireless.html

I reconfigured my kernel config as stated in the guide and successfully executed

```
modprobe orinoco_cs
```

The next step is where I had problems:

```
iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc nick "" essid "matc" channel 6
```

eth0 is my wired network card, so I'd assume that my wireless would be eth1 or wlan0.  I tried the above command with wlan0 also and got the following response both times:

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device eth1/wlan0 ; No such device.
```

Any ideas on how to get such a device?

It won't last long, but here is my dmesg: http://www.pastebin.org/index.php?page=show&id=6767&key=y61ylzvqsp

----------

## mizery de aria

Also, an update on my kernel configuration:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

  [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

    <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

      <M>  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

      < > i82092 compatible bridge support

      <M> i82365 compatible bridge support

      < > Databook TCIC host bridge support

Device Drivers --->

  [*] Networking support --->

    [*] Network device support

      [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        --- Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

        < > Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        --- Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        <M> Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

          <M> Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

          < > Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

          <M> Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        --- Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

        <M> Hermes PCMCIA card support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < > Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards

        < > Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

      [*] PCMCIA network device support --->

        < > 3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support

        < > 3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support

        < > Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support

        < > NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support

        < > New Media PCMCIA support

        < > SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support

        < > Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support

        < > Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support
```

I believe my problem is something in regards to cardmgr because everytime I execute "cardmgr" or "cardmgr -f" the system stops responding, but only if the linksys pcmcia card is inserted.  If it's not in, I get the response "cardmgr[4034]: watching 1 sockets"

From my boot sequence:

```
* Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[2942]: no sockets found!

* cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

* modules built or support compiled into the kernel [ !! ]
```

I tried booting my computer without the card inserted and logged in as root.  I then executed "cardmgr" which stated 

```
cardmgr[4003]: watching 1 sockets
```

then I inserted the card and after a couple seconds the system stopped responding.

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm not sure if this makes a difference, but I had the package linux-wlan-ng installed prior to installing the 2.6.0 kernel.  Is this necessary to have or can I uninstall it completely?  If needed, I had a problem reemerging it.  Do I need it or should I not have it even?

----------

## electro93

I am experiencing the same problems where if I have the card plugged in, when PCMCIA initializes, that whole laptop just FREEZES immediately.  I have wlan-linux-ng installed as well.  Does uninstalling help any?  I am going to unmerge it and see.  I will let you know of my findings.  

Mizery.. I've also been waiting for a while to get this up and running.  Right now I've just been using the 10/100 card, but I would really like to get the wireless up and running as well.

----------

## mizery de aria

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs
```

I installed pcmcia-cs-3.2.5 prior to the following, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the following working properly.  Try it with 3.2.4 and see if the version is irrelevant.

I just "/etc/init.d/pcmcia zap"ed and then "/etc/init.d/pcmcia start"ed and FINALLY "cardctl ident" identifies my Linksys WPC11 v3 802.11b wireless network card.

The following is performed directly after a reboot.

```
root@laptop mizery # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

root@laptop mizery # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

yenta_socket           14336  -

ds                     10464  -

pcmcia_core            59168  -

root@laptop mizery # /etc/init.d/pcmcia status

 * status:  started

root@laptop mizery # /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping pcmcia...                                                     [ !! ] 

root@laptop mizery # /etc/init.d/pcmcia zap

 * Manually resetting pcmcia to stopped state.

root@laptop mizery # /etc/init.d/pcmcia status

 * status:  stopped

root@laptop mizery # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[4243]: watching 1 socket                                          [ ok ]root@laptop mizery # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300P", "RevA"

  manfid: 0x0274, 0x1613

  function: 6 (network)
```

Now I just need to figure out what to do from here.  I.E. how to have pcmcia started at a time that will allow it to function.  It's seemingly being started too early.  What file do I modify for this?

Also, after pcmcia is started, what then?

```
root@laptop mizery # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:29:F0:B4

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:288 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:262 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:314561 (307.1 Kb)  TX bytes:63616 (62.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1000

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7024 (6.8 Kb)  TX bytes:7024 (6.8 Kb)

 

root@laptop mizery # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

root@laptop mizery # ifconfig wlan1

wlan1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

```
root@laptop mizery # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

root@laptop mizery # iwconfig eth0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

root@laptop mizery # iwconfig eth1

eth1      No such device

 

root@laptop mizery # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     No such device
```

```
root@laptop mizery # dhcpcd wlan0

root@laptop mizery # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

root@laptop mizery # iwconfig wlan0 (many comments removed)

wlan0     No such device
```

Here's my /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf file:

```
#! /bin/sh 

# Wireless LAN adapter configuration

WLAN_DEVICES="wlan0"

ChannelList="01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:00:00:00"

ChannelMinTime=200

ChannelMaxTime=250

WLAN_SCAN=n

SSID_wlan0=""

ENABLE_wlan0=y

#SSID_wlan1=""

#ENABLE_wlan1=n

#SSID_wlan2=""

#ENABLE_wlan2=n
```

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm not sure what I did now, but whenever pcmcia starts with the pcmcia card inserted, or whenever I insert the pcmcia card after pcmcia is started, my system hangs immediately.  I have pcmcia-cs 3.2.5 installed.

I also typed "rc-update del pcmcia" and "rc-update add pcmcia default" so that "cardctl ident" works properly without my having to restart pcmcia.

Here's what happens when I boot with the card inserted.

```
 * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging... [ ok ]

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[3440]: watching 1 socket

cardmgr[3440]: starting, version is 3.2.5

cardmgr[3440]: socket 0: Instant Wireless Network PC Card

cardmgr[3440]: executing 'modprobe hermes'

cardmgr[3440]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

cardmgr[3440]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
```

Then the system hangs.

Another update on my 2.6.0 kernel configuration:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

  [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

    <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

      <M>  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

      < > i82092 compatible bridge support

      < > i82365 compatible bridge support

      < > Databook TCIC host bridge support

    < > Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL)

Device Drivers --->

  [*] Networking support --->

    [*] Network device support

      [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        --- Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

        < > Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        --- Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        <M> Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

          <M> Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

          < > Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

          <M> Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        --- Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

        <M> Hermes PCMCIA card support

        < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < > Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards

        < > Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

      [*] PCMCIA network device support --->

        < > 3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support

        < > 3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support

        < > Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support

        < > NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support

        < > New Media PCMCIA support

        < > SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support

        < > Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support

        < > Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support
```

--added: I typed "rc-update del pcmcia" and "rc-update add pcmcia boot" to resolve the system from stalling each time I insert the card.  The card doesn't stall anymore, but "cardctl ident" doesn't display the card.  Any ideas?

----------

## mizery de aria

Does anyone happen to have the same wireless card configured properly with a 2.6.* kernel?

----------

## mizery de aria

I followed the first post at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99753 to resolve the issue of my system freezing.  It had to do either with shared ports or memory in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

Now on to the next step.  Where do I go from here?

"iwconfig" shows no wireless extensions

"iwconfig wlan0" shows no such device.

"ifconfig -a" only shows eth0 and lo, eth0 being my internal natsemi network card.

----------

## electro93

Mizery, 

Do you keep getting the error ? 

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 526: 3718 Segmentation fault /sbin/modprobe ds 

* Starting pcmcia... 

cardmgr[3719]: watching 1 socket [ ok ] 

I cant seem to find a good memory location as well. 

- Jeff

----------

## mizery de aria

I don't get a problem modprobing ds.

I have been debugging the range of memory to include in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts over the last week.  I've been busy to take too much time all at once, so I haven't finished picking out the ranges that cause my system to freeze.  Once I resolve that issue, I'll post to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99753 with my results.  Then I'll come back here and hopefully be able to continue with getting wireless network access.

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm stupid.

I'm using a Linksys WPC11 v3.0 802.11b PCMCIA wireless network card.

I'm using the 2.6.3 kernel (mm-sources) -- but I'm sure the following will work with any 2.6.* kernel.

I restored my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts ports/memory ranges to the following:

```
#include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

#include port 0x100-0x16f, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcf7

 include port 0x100-0x16f,                   port 0xc00-0xcf7

#include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

 include memory 0xd0000-0xdffff

 include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff, memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# High port numbers do not always work...

# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

include port 0xa00-0xaff
```

Yep, I had no need to go through what I was going through before.  It was completely unnecessary because....

in my kernel config I had:

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

  <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support

    <M> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

Device Drivers

  Networking support

    Networking device support

      [*] PCMCIA network device support
```

That final item "PCMCAI network device support" was the culprit.  I wasn't supposed to have that since I already had PCMCIA-CS installed.  I had PCMCIA-CS 3.2.5 installed, but I upgraded to 3.2.7 now.  I recompiled excluding PCMCIA network device support (in the kernel) and now "/etc/init.d/pcmcia start" loads properly and "cardctl ident" identifies my card correctly.  Yey!!! After nearly two months, I'm back on track.

----------

## mizery de aria

Next problem:

```
root@laptop mizery # iwpriv wlan0 enable

wlan0            no priv ioctls.
```

```
root@laptop mizery # iwconfig wlan0 essid home

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
```

Any ideas on how to get the wlan0 device?

```
root@laptop notes # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:29:F0:B4

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1746 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1501 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1482916 (1.4 Mb)  TX bytes:182896 (178.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1000

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:138 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:138 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7648 (7.4 Kb)  TX bytes:7648 (7.4 Kb)

root@laptop notes # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

lo        no wireless extensions.

mizery@laptop dev $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco                42244  0

hermes                  7808  1 orinoco

ds                     11712  2

ati_agp                 6540  1

agpgart                26888  1 ati_agp

yenta_socket           14592  1

pcmcia_core            58688  2 ds,yenta_socket
```

Apparently I need to include/load as a module orinoco_cs in the kernel config:

```
Device Drivers

  Networking support

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

      < > Hermes PCMCIA card support
```

I included Hermes PCMCIA card support in the 2.6.3 kernel, recompiled and then each time I started PCMCIA my system froze.  I changed it to load as a module instead, recompiled restarted, loaded the module and then started PCMCIA and my system froze yet again.  What is causing my system to freeze when PCMCIA starts if using Orinoco_CS?

Someone also suggested I pass the following to the kernel:

```
pci=noacpi,usepirqmask
```

but that didn't stop the system from freezing when PCMCIA started.

Any ideas?

----------

## mizery de aria

Solution to freezing problem can be found here

----------

## mizery de aria

Last step that I'm having trouble with is figuring out how to connect to a network.

cat /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts

```
case "$ADDRESS" in

 

# NOTE : Remove the following four lines to activate the samples below ...

# --------- START SECTION TO REMOVE -----------

 #*,*,*,*)

 #    ;;

# ---------- END SECTION TO REMOVE ------------

 

# Here is an example of scheme matching

# Activate with "cardctl scheme essidany"

 

# Pick up any Access Point, should work on most 802.11 cards

 essidany,*,*,*)

     INFO="Any ESSID"

     DHCP="y"

     ESSID="matc"

     ;;

 

# Here are a few examples with a few Wireless LANs supported...

# The matching is done on the first 3 bytes of the MAC address

 

# Lucent Wavelan IEEE (+ Orinoco, RoamAbout and ELSA)

# Note : wvlan_cs driver only, and version 1.0.4+ for encryption support

*,*,*,00:60:1D:*|*,*,*,00:02:2D:*)

    INFO="Wavelan IEEE example (Lucent default settings)"

    ESSID="Wavelan Network"

    MODE="Managed"

#    RATE="auto"

    KEY="s:secu1"

# To set all four keys, use :

#   KEY="s:secu1 [1] key s:secu2 [2] key s:secu3 [3] key s:secu4 [4] key [1]"

# For the RG 1000 Residential Gateway: The ESSID is the identifier on

# the unit, and the default key is the last 5 digits of the same.

#   ESSID="084d70"

#   KEY="s:84d70"

    ;;

 

# Cisco/Aironet 4800/340

# Note : MPL driver only (airo/airo_cs), version 1.3 or later

*,*,*,00:40:96:*)

    INFO="Cisco/Aironet example (Cisco default settings)"

    ESSID="any"

# To set all four ESSID, use iwconfig v21 and the same trick as above

    MODE="Managed"

#    RATE="11M auto"

#    KEY="off"

    ;;

 

# Samsung MagicLan (+ some other PrismII cards)

# Note : Samsung binary library driver, version 1.20 or later

*,*,*,00:00:F0:*|*,*,*,00:02:78:*)

    INFO="Samsung MagicLan example (Samsung default settings)"

    ESSID="any"

    MODE="Managed"

    CHANNEL="4"

    RATE="auto"

#    KEY="883e-aa67-21 [1] key 5501-d0da-87 [2] key 91f5-3368-6b [3] key 2d73-31b7-96 [4]"

#    IWCONFIG="power on"

    ;;

 

# Raytheon Raylink/WebGear Aviator2.4

# Note : doesn't work yet, please use for debugging only :-(

*,*,*,00:00:8F:*|*,*,*,00:00:F1:*)

    INFO="Raylink/Aviator2.4 example (Aviator default ad-hoc setting)"

    ESSID="ADHOC_ESSID"

    MODE="Ad-Hoc"

    RATE="auto"

    IWPRIV="set_framing 1"

    ;;

 

# Old Lucent Wavelan

*,*,*,08:00:0E:*)

    INFO="Wavelan example (Lucent default settings)"

    NWID="0100"

    MODE="Ad-Hoc"

    FREQ="2.425G"

    KEY="off"

    ;;

 

# Netwave (Xircom Netwave/Netwave Airsurfer)

*,*,*,00:80:C7:*)

    INFO="Netwave example (Netwave default settings)"

    NWID="100"

    KEY="00"

    ;;

 

# Proxim RangeLan2/Symphony (what is the MAC address ???)

*,*,*,XX:XX:XX:*)

    INFO="Proxim RangeLan2/Symphony example"

    NWID="0"

    MODE="Master"

    CHANNEL="15"

    IWPRIV="setsubchan 1"

    ;;

 

# No Wires Needed Swallow 550 and 1100 setting (what is the MAC address ???)

*,*,*,XX:XX:XX:*)

    INFO="NWN Swallow example"

    ESSID="session"

    KEY="0000-0000-00 open"

    ;;

 

# Symbol Spectrum24 setting (what is the MAC address ???)

*,*,*,XX:XX:XX:*)

    INFO="Symbol Spectrum24 example"

    ESSID="Essid string"

    ;;

 

# Generic example (decribe all possible settings)

*,*,*,*)

    INFO="Fill with your own settings..."

    # ESSID (extended network name) : My Network, any

    ESSID=""

    # NWID/Domain (cell identifier) : 89AB, 100, off

    NWID=""

    # Operation mode : Ad-Hoc, Managed, Master, Repeater, Secondary, auto

    MODE=""

    # Frequency or channel : 1, 2, 3 (channel) ; 2.422G, 2.46G (frequency)

    FREQ=""

    CHANNEL=""

    # Sensitivity (cell size + roaming speed) : 1, 2, 3 ; -70 (dBm)

    SENS=""

    # Bit rate : auto, 1M, 11M

    RATE=""

    # Encryption key : 4567-89AB-CD, s:password

    KEY=""

    # RTS threshold : off, 500

    RTS=""

    # Fragmentation threshold : off, 1000

    FRAG=""

    # Other iwconfig parameters : power off, ap 01:23:45:67:89:AB

    IWCONFIG=""

    # iwspy parameters : + 01:23:45:67:89:AB

    IWSPY=""

    # iwpriv parameters : set_port 2, set_histo 50 60

    IWPRIV=""

    ;;

esac
```

I'm not sure, but I believe none of the data after 

```
 essidany,*,*,*)

     INFO="Any ESSID"

     DHCP="y"

     ESSID="matc"

     ;;
```

is used and thus is unimportant.

With that configuration I've tried the following:

- restarted pcmcia (/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart)

- ifconfig eth1 up

- iwconfig eth1 essid matc

All with no luck.  I have no clue how to connect to the wireless network.

The card is functioning properly as I did detect the network using

cat /proc/net/wireless

various times, and the values changes slightly.  That, to me, meant that the card is functioning properly.  I just don't know the steps to take to connect to a network.  Any suggestions?  I've searched for how-tos, but didn't find much information.

----------

## xcham

Did you try doing the standard things to obtain an IP address?

<code>dhcpcd eth1</code>

or 

<code>ifconfig eth1 ip.on.my.subnet broadcast ip.on.my.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw my.router.ip.addr</code>

----------

## mizery de aria

I figured it out and am posting from a wireless network.  Woot.

I am not sure the exact process I took since I typed a lot of commands, but as soon as I figure it out, I'll explain.

I believe simply typing the following should be all:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid <essid>

dhcpcd
```

----------

## mpool

My eth0 is my builty in eepro100 card which works. I'm trying to get my wpc11 wireless card working.

I have the following kernel options selected:

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 et

< >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

Complete kernel .config is here.

Lights are on the card, I can modprobe orinoco_cs but I don't get a device (wlan0 or eth1) corresponding to the wireless card so I can't get it configured.

Anyhelp would be appreciated.

Madeline

[/url]

----------

